# Finding a New TV



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I am shopping around for a new TV. I have been looking at the Sharp Aquos Quattron. Particularly model LC-60le832u. I have been trying to find reviews online but I havent found many. Has anyone any strong opinions on this television. 

I am looking for a 60' TV looking to not spend over $2500.


----------



## somedude (Nov 18, 2006)

The Quattron is good for just higher brightness and clarity in certain colors (yellow, green and blue mixtures) and regular 1080p @ 60hz, 120hz or 240hz is more than good enough, u end up spending more for a small amount of color definition when that amount could pretty much get you a 3d tv. @ 60" paying for a quattron wouldnt make much difference compared to a non quattron.

you should look for a 1080p tv @ 240hz if u want spend that much, but 120hz does more than the job already. thats just my opinion


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I have also been told to look at the Panasonic TC-P60GT30. Really I am just definitely wanting 1080p. Do you have any firm liking to any in particular. The Sharp ones just caught my eye.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a Mitsubishi DLP set that has 6 colors.


----------



## somedude (Nov 18, 2006)

the Panasonic TC-P60GT30 but it cost around your budget like before tax, i personally would hold off on buying 3d tvs for now, theres a lot of clearances for them recently, that can only mean that there are newer and better 3d tv's coming soon. but if you really cant wait and want one soon the Panasonic TC-P60GT30 is a great choice since it has a bunch of features that other tvs would cost more to get. 

for now my 50" lg plasma 720p can hold me off for a while since there arent much 1080p video games yet


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

Well I was not looking at it for its 3-d qualities. Mainly because I am not sold on 3d movies yet. I have just heard great things about its quality.


----------

